# 1GSD- Multiple Problems



## KoaBear (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi DFC, I was referred here by a friend. I have a 5ish year old GSD. My husband got him in late 2009 while stationed in Hawaii. I finally laid hands on Koa late March 2010. He was 88lbs then.

We lived in NY first, for a little over a year. Didn't have much trouble with Koa. Put him on Taste of the Wild. He ate it up. Especially when he had a friend. When he was an only dog he ate when I or hubby stood near him encouraging him to eat.

We moved to New Hampshire end of May 2011. Koa had access to a newly finished man made pond. He loves to swim, to the point of injuring himself. I started working for a vet clinic's end of June. Shortly after Koa became incredibly itchy. Skin had some scabies. No fleas or evidence of them. Checked by the vets several times. Tried benadryl. Nothing. Did a cours of Temaril P steroids. Didn't fully take the itch away. Tried Ivomec shots. Still didn't fix the problem. Before the Temaril P started he gave himself 2 hot spots (above the tail and on a "knee").

The colder weather set in and he stopped itching. In December he had a diarrhea accident in the house and some vomiting. I realized it seemed to happen once a month. I began taking count from December. January, February and March all had episodes. Another forum brought up pancreatitis. Partly due to Koa's eating habits. Eat one meal one day. Not eat for a couple days. Pick at one meal throughout the day. In September 2011 Koa weighed 73lbs. 88lbs is lean for him.

We moved to a new house March 17 (Saturday). Sunday I found a tick crawling. Monday night he got Frontline. Wednesday he was itching in the morning. That afternoon I found a flea. Ugh. I haven't seen any or evidence of them since the end of that week. I realize they are still around. But he was getting itchier and itchier. Keeping us both up at night. He went in for a vet appointment a bit ago. Drew blood for two snap tests. Pancreatitis is negative. Positive for Lymes. Started on Doxy for 30 days with probios gel to help with any stomach upset.

He started blowing his coat so yesterday I took him outside to brush him out. Found a hard green funky scan on his tail. Took him to the clinic to use clippers and the cleaning soap. Hot spot was actually 2 on his tail. And a tiny one in the beginning stages of a hot spot on his back. My boss ended up coming over to the clinic. Looked at Koa's tail and wanted his record. We went through Koa's history. Put his hands on Koa and checked everything. He touched Koa's sides and his skin started crawling and he sank down wanting to itch. 

Boss doesn't think pancreatitis. Possibly whip worms. Boss wants me to give one tube of Panacur a day for 3 days in a row for 4 months. Also put him on Temaril P again. At a highish dose until he stops itching. Then a low maintainance dose. Boss thinks itching will be low by tonight. We'll be talking about Koa all week.

Abi- can you post the pic of Koa's tail for me? I only have my phone to get on the Internet (so I'm sorry for information not being in order)?

I'm at my wit's end with this dog. He's an awesome dog. So good with my daughter. Money is a limiting factor unfortunately.

I just don't know what to do. Does anyone have any ideas or suggestions? Anyone know my pain?


----------



## KoaBear (Apr 1, 2012)

Koa currently weighs 83lbs. He had gotten back up to 88lbs before the new year. 

In the fall I switched him to Merrick dry to entice him to eat. Tried switching up flavors every bag. Still a struggle. Put him back on TOTW a month ago.

Right now he is eating almost 2 meals every day. But it could be the Doxy making him feel better to eat better (meaning Lymes has been he culprit). But he has so much going on we can't know for sure.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Is changing to a raw diet something feasible or are you planning to stick with kibble? Not trying to influence you either way but things need to be treated differently on different diets.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Yay, I'm glad to see it worked....and you are here!!:wave:

Here is the picture of Koa's tail that C is talking about:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











And just for good measure(hope you don't mind!:smile one of my favorite pictures of Mr Koa!!


----------



## KoaBear (Apr 1, 2012)

Thank you Abi. That is my favorite of Koa and his girl 

Right now raw isn't in the cards. Hubby is fighting me every step while I'm getting Koa the mess and attention he needs.

ID of course has been suggested by one vet for Koa's stomach. Boss's wife suggested ZD.

Oh. And he has another hot spot. Inside of a back leg. My fault though. I messed with the area earlier because the leg looked lumpy and the hair is so short and tight knit I must have irritated it trying to look. Several hours later he was licking the area and it is red. Calling work in the morning to try to get in to have it clipped and clean.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi Koa Bear

I have been calling a mentor in Canada and gotten some suggestions. I have an incredible group of naturally rearing mentors. The disclaimer here is diet. All our dogs are fed raw and raw fed dogs have a better immune system than traditonally fed dogs. That is not to say these treatments won't work or won't alleviate some of your issues. So here goes - take what you want to use and dump the rest but know this is some of the best info out there because it comes from real live people who have used it. Anyway

First - feed a limited ingredient, grain free kibble.

Second - Invest in a good amount of colloidal silver and give to your dog in his drinking water daily. If you are using a regular bowl please be sure it is good quality stainless steel as porcelain and plastic tend to harbor bacteria. Add two to four tablespoons colloidal silver to every bowl of water. 

Third: Go on line and purchase "Ledum strength 1M 3 doses for three days" is is a tiny white ball but very effective in the treatment of lymes disease. Should cost less than $10.00. Don't overdose as it is ineffective if the body just shuffles it out due to excessive dosing.

Fourth: Either finish or get off the anti biotics as they are further compromising your dog's immune system.

Fifth: Invest in some good coconut oil - Nutiva is a good brand and can be purchased through Discount Vitamins, Supplements, Whole Food, Diet Foods and Sports Nutrition online | Vitacost I would be giving this pup two tablespoons per day and applying liberally and often to any hot spot or irritated skin. Coconut oil is anti bacterial and anti fungal. 

If all else fails on the Lymes disease - this is the next best treatment that someone I personally know has used on rescue dogs but it is considerably more expensive and takes much longer. Thankfully it is not damaging to the immune system as traditional medications are. please keep me posted and feel free to send me a message of update. I hope this helps your sweet boy. Abi is a wealth of support and information. Have her hold your hand a bit.

Prima Una de Gato by ARG/Nutricology, and Samento by Nutramedix. Product comes in 1 oz. Liquid Tincture or in Capsule form.


----------

